# Grass color after mowing



## bpcanecorso (Jun 12, 2018)

Hope you can help me. After I cut my grass certain spots is turning this very light yellow color. Can someone tell me what the problem is so I can fix it. I overseeded last year in August with seed from Superstore. TTF.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

The light coloured areas looks like a grassy weed. Can you pull some of the lighter grass and take a close up of it?


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

My guess is Poa Annua, by looking close I can see some seed heads that resemble it. (left side, half way up the 1st photo.).


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Did you spray Tenacity on your yard or put down Scotts fertilizer that has it? It actually looks white and a lot like parts of my yard from Tenacity.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Did you spray Tenacity on your yard or put down Scotts fertilizer that has it? It actually looks white and a lot like parts of my yard from Tenacity.


Could be. If this is the case its likely turning the Poa white too.


----------



## bpcanecorso (Jun 12, 2018)

I did put some Scotts fertilizer down.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

bpcanecorso said:


> I did put some Scotts fertilizer down.


Was it a light blue looking Scotts bag?


----------



## bpcanecorso (Jun 12, 2018)

Yes it was


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2019)

grassy weed for sure. Whether it is poa annua, goose grass, quack grass, foxtail, poa annua or poa triv, or a clump of KY31 - I couldn't tell you.

I'd kill it August with roundup or EcoLogic (doesn't work as well, "natural weed and grass killer"). Then seed over it in September.


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

Im not convinced everything that's white there is a grassy weed. Most of it is likely just bleaching of perfectly healthy grass that was turned white by the mesotrione in the Scotts fert you put down. A common side effect. It takes about 3-4 weeks to wear off.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2019)

A close up showing whether or not their is a difference in leaf texture would help explain things.

Based on the color difference, I am inclined to think grassy weed is the culprit. Particularly the clump in the lower left, looks to be a different leaf texture but difficult to tell as it also looks freshly mowed.


----------



## bpcanecorso (Jun 12, 2018)

I'll take new pics tomorrow


----------

